# New wax for Black



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Been loving pinnacle souveran but now at the end of the pot.. Any suggestions for anything better???


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

better in what way


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

marc-l said:


> Been loving pinnacle souveran but now at the end of the pot.. Any suggestions for anything better???


Not used pinnacle but black fire black ice is my current fav for my black merc. Awesome shine and flake pop


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Inb4allintheprep


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Kimo said:


> Inb4allintheprep


Dam you beat me to it :lol:

Definitely all about the prep :lol:


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

In all seriousness Victoria Concours Wax is a good shout


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

At the risk of flying in the face of conventional wisdom, this is totally uncorrected paintwork on a 5 yr old Qashqai that is total swirl city wearing Obsession Wax Evolution V2...










When Jay finalises things I'd hope you would agree it's worth a look.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow thats an awesome finish


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Kimo said:


> Inb4allintheprep





ST - Matt said:


> Dam you beat me to it :lol:
> 
> Definitely all about the prep :lol:


All well and good, but I wax cars 5 to 6 times a year, and I don't plan on correcting the paint everytime I want to wax. I think it's bad enough correcting my car once a year, or every two years.

And those that say an LSP does nothing to the finish are sighing being argumentative or not paying attention

So maybe he doesn't want to correct his car everytime. He asked for your opinion on a LSP. Not about correcting the finish


----------



## ST - Matt (Mar 27, 2015)

Yellow Dave said:


> All well and good, but I wax cars 5 to 6 times a year, and I don't plan on correcting the paint everytime I want to wax. I think it's bad enough correcting my car once a year, or every two years.
> 
> And those that say an LSP does nothing to the finish are sighing being argumentative or not paying attention
> 
> So maybe he doesn't want to correct his car everytime. He asked for your opinion on a LSP. Not about correcting the finish


You shouldn't have to correct the paint every time you go to wax if it's been looked after. Do it the once and maintain it you can wax it as many times as you want then.

I never once mentioned he had to correct it either but those who think it doesn't matter about the prep are either just kidding them selves or can't be bothered to spend the time doing it. Prepping well before doesn't mean breaking out a machine polisher every time.

People need to relax on here a bit and have a light hearted joke now and then does is good


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

This is BMD Sirius Dark Edition on my focus bud. Definitely best for looks that I've used. Best all rounder on it is Angelwax Desireable. Which is the pic below.


----------



## obelix1 (Jun 14, 2015)

Would give Chemical Guys Ultra Black Car Kit a go (BLACK LIGHT and BLACK WAX)


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Lol how can paint tell your using black polish what a load of rubbish


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

This is about wax lol

Different wax will give a different look on different colours. I think this is what the OP is getting at. If you've tried them all and believe otherwise, then please share bud. Pics are always a help.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Rubbish wax is wax


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> All well and good, but I wax cars 5 to 6 times a year, and I don't plan on correcting the paint everytime I want to wax. I think it's bad enough correcting my car once a year, or every two years.
> 
> And those that say an LSP does nothing to the finish are sighing being argumentative or not paying attention
> 
> So maybe he doesn't want to correct his car everytime. He asked for your opinion on a LSP. Not about correcting the finish


I'm taking the **** lol

Ofc wax changes the finish, that's why I use so many


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

phillipnoke said:


> Rubbish wax is wax


Prove it.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

oh wow! the car is so beautiful!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If you stick an oily show wax on a car and a hard durable wax on a car and think they look the same you need to go to specsavers


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

wax is wax omg i think specsavers have 2 for 1 on offer


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> better in what way


Been really happy with souveran I would buy it again.. It was more really if anyone else had used souveran on black and had found something they preferred or was better..


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

I took the **** once and got a fraction 

There is no light banter with some people 

On a lighter note pledge is the best you'll get

But failing that bilt hamber double speed is all you'll need


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> I took the **** once and got a fraction
> 
> There is no light banter with some people
> 
> ...


Tell me about it


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Tell me about it


I will mate over a ruby and 15 pints the night before


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

you're all wrong can't beat  wax how many times have you lot have to be told.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

marc-l said:


> Been really happy with souveran I would buy it again.. It was more really if anyone else had used souveran on black and had found something they preferred or was better..


I love souveran on black and red, only problem is its durability. Another thats great is vics red which durability is far better.Looks wise you won't get better than souveran


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> wax is wax omg i think specsavers have 2 for 1 on offer


Ouch that's a bit harsh .There are different waxes for different needs and different times of the year 
Daz


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> I love souveran on black and red, only problem is its durability. Another thats great is vics red which durability is far better.Looks wise you won't get better than souveran


IVe got Souveran (not used yet...) another Very good Wax i used on my black BMW is Scholl Concepts Vintage Wax high nuba content,very durable ,Very good looks!
Only dont apply in full sun and work panel for panel,then wait for it to sweat a little and rub it again.


----------

